# Good quote



## Blee (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm going to buy a Skyline Non-turbo R33.

I got a quote for £786.

I'm 30. I reckon that's pretty damn good.

It was with A-Plan.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Possibly could be bettered, why not give Tett Hamilton a call on 01275 792270 and ask to speak to Damian Chapel, quote reference SKY1, and he should see you a better deal if there is one available.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Or LV. 

32 with full NC, R34 vspec mods declared, London, all the usual frills, £900


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Only problem with LV (and this keeps cropping up) is that they don't have non-GTR Skylines on their book.

They point blank refused to quote me in the past......You GTR boys don't know how well you've got it


----------

